

Glimmer rendering engine is landing in Ember Canary today - bcardarella
http://emberjs.com/blog/2015/05/05/glimmer-merging.html

======
dreur
I am just amazed by all the improvements that Ember has had since I started
using it. Definitely shows that relying on a _good_ framework is the way to
go.

Also, I feel like the Ember core team is not only innovating in the product
itself but in its way of managing all aspects of running an open source
project and most importantly in how to grow, respect and help an ever growing
community.

A huge thanks to all contributors and every members of the Ember community.

------
bcardarella
HN Admin: your rewrite of the title is incorrect, my original title was more
accurate. The engine has already been merged.

------
VeejayRampay
Great write-up. It clearly identifies the stage the new technology is in, it
calls for the community to get involved, lays out the actions taken and the
benefits people can expect. I'm not even an Ember user but this looks very
polished and professional. Kudos.

------
bl4ckm0r3
So many new features with so few consequences on old codebase... <3 Ember.js

